# can someone take a look



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

a friend of a friend has asked me to rehome these mice and was wondering if you guys could take a look to see if you can identify any.the pics arnt that good.
mum and dad
http://is02.thegumtree.com/image/big/27789378.jpg
babies

http://is03.thegumtree.com/image/big/27789435.jpg


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

she put them on gumtree before she asked me


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi you you have a good old mix of pet shop mice there, all looking healthy and well cared for. Their Type is a bit better than the usual pet shop types though. You have a poor black there, maybe its a sepia, and some lovely marked piebald ones too, I.E. a mix of one colour plus white. Best described as The Allsorts family.


----------

